# ignorant drivers



## sparksgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

Some people have no common sense even here in Texas people are just stupid when it comes to horses- that is one of my biggest gripes- umm lets see a person is on a horse and that horse is jigging all over the place- lets punch the gas when we are about even with it- see if we can unseat the rider and scare the horse into a panic mode never mind that they have the right of way( in rual Texas- horse and rider have the right of way) one of my dreams is to have a horse kick on command and double kick the cares fender or hood while the driver is inside of the car!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

yeh sparksgirl its the same here,i he phoned the cops but they were more concerned wether the horse was hurt or not and when i explained what happened blamed the driver


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Some people just have no common sense! After a local parade a few years ago, we were all riding back to the staging area where our trailers were. One of the horses from another club began pitching a hissy fit and dancing all around. A local COP pulled right up behind the horse, yelled at the driver to get the horse of of the street, then TURNED ON HIS SIREN!!!!!

The horse reared up and flipped over backwards when the siren went off. The rider hit his head on the concrete curb and was briefly pinned until the horse could roll off of him. The horse was scratched up a bit, but was otherwise unhurt. No so the rider - He spent six months in the hospital for a fractured neck and skull. He'll never walk again.

The cop was NOT on his way to an emergency - he just wanted to shoo the horse off of the street because it was acting up! There were no pedestrians around, just us horse folks and that one idiot cop. The horse people just gave the frightened horse a wide berth until the cop showed his total lack of intelligence.


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

:xSome people are so ignorant - you would think they could be polite and certainly use some common sense - unfortunately, that's not the case!
Glad you and your horse are okay! It serves that driver right - hope he learned a lesson!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

when a horse takes off i don,t think people realize what damage they can do especially on a highway


----------

